# Vorstellung, Pflanzenfilteranlage für Koiteich



## Artur (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir diesen Sommer meinen langersehnten Koiteich bauen. Ich habe mich schon ein bischen mit der Materie beschäftigt und auch schon einen Plan.

Die Filteranlage bereitet mir noch sorgen. Wenn sie nicht funktionieren wird, habe ich später noch mehr Probleme. Ich möchte gerne eine Pflanzenfilteranlage bauen. 

Die Pflanzenfilteranlage wird etwa zwei meter über dem Koiteich sein. Eine Pumpe soll das Wasser zum Pflanzenfilter raufpumpen, wo es dann per Wasserfall und Bachlauf zurück in den Koiteich gespühlt wird. 

Hier eine Prinzipskizze des Pflanzefilters. Würde er so funktioniern? Den biologischen Reinigungsteil habe aus dem Buch "Teichbau und Teichtechnik"
 

Grüße Artur


----------



## Artur (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung, Pflanzenfilteranlage für Koiteich*

Hat niemand Erfahrungen mit Pflanzenkläranlagen?

Kann jemand vielleicht ein gutes Buch emfpehlen welches Themen vertieft wie Fischteichbau, Filter und mehr behandelt.

Habe mir bereits das Buch Teichbau und Technik von Peter Hagen durchgelesen, aber es gibt eher einen groben Überblick und keine vertieften Details zu den Themen.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung, Pflanzenfilteranlage für Koiteich*

Hallo Artur,

leider kann ich dir bei dem Projekt nicht behilflich sein.............. 

Meine Pflanzen- Teiche/Filter sind ganz einfach nur üppig bepflanzt und kein besonderes Substrat vorhanden. 

Aber m.M.n. wäre es eher wichtiger, das du unten einen Hohlraum lässt (Filtermedienauflage) die du mit ein paar DN 110er Rohren versiehst und somit immer die Möglichkeit hast den Mulm abzusaugen. 

Oder willst du alle paar Jahre den kompletten Pflanzenfilter ausräumen...... 

Außerdem solltest du die Pflanzen nicht in Körbe setzen, sondern einfach so ins Substrat und wachsen lassen, so dass sie die Möglichkeit haben ihre Wurzeln auch nach unten ins freie Wasser zu treiben (auch eine Filterfunktion??).


----------



## Artur (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung, Pflanzenfilteranlage für Koiteich*

Bildet sich unten ein Mulm (Schlamm)?

Das ist mein Problem jeder machts anders.

Beispiel:
Einer bei uns im Dorf hat einen Koiteich ohne diesen Schlamablass an der tiefsten Stelle. Ich habe ihn drauf angesprochen und er meinte, das wäre sinnlos, er hat Substrat drinne und bei einem Umbau musste er Wasser ablassen und alles war sauber am Boden.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung, Pflanzenfilteranlage für Koiteich*

Hallo Artur,

natürlich bildet sich da über einen gewissen Zeitraum Mulm/Schlamm. 

Und:

Koi sind nun mal Karpfen und die gründeln gerne....... 

Wahrs. haben die den Bodengrund/das Substrat so umgegraben, das dieser Mulm nun gaaanz unten drunter liegt.......


----------



## Artur (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vorstellung, Pflanzenfilteranlage für Koiteich*

Gut, aber ist eigentlich gut den Schlamm zu entfernen?

Ich möchte versuchen den Biologischen Prozess im Wasser hier zu verdeutlichen und habe auch noch paar Fragen dazu:
1a. Aus den Abscheidungen der Fische entsteht Amoniumstickstoff (NH4-N)
1b. ist der PH Wert zu hoch (über 7.5) entsteht neben Amoniumstickstoff auch Amoniakstickstoff (NH3-N) und dies ist für die Fische sehr giftig!
2. Nitirfizierende Bakterien wandeln unter Sauerstoffzufur den Amoniumstickstoff in Nitrit (NO2) und dann sofort in Nitrat (NO3). Wo genau befinden sich die Bakterien im Teichsystem? Im Schlamm? Im Substrat (Blähton) oder in der Filtermatte? 
3. Nitrat ist zwar ungiftig für Fische aber es ist ein Nährstoff für Algen und von denen wollen wir nicht zuviele. Eine andere Bakteriensorte spaltet den Sauerstoff von Nitrat ab und es entsteht Stickstoff der Gasförmig in die Luft entweicht. Wo befinden sich jetzt diese Bakterien? Auch im Schlamm oder im Filter? Eins ist klar, diese Bakterien brauchen sauerstoffarmes Wasser für diesen Prozess (Denitrifikation).
4. Was machen genau die Pflanzen? Wie Punkt 3 das Nitrat abbauen aber ohne den Stickstoff sondern in Form von Wachstum?


----------

